# Credit card DD returned unpaid?



## lenovoguy (8 Feb 2012)

Hi there

I had a direct debit payment due for an AIB credit card on Monday, and due to a mess-up by our payroll dept in work, I wasn't paid on time and there were not enough funds in my current account to cover the payment, so the money was taken out on Monday and the account went into overdraft. 

Yesterday we got paid and my account went back into credit, so all appeared well, but when I logged in this morning to check my bank balance, the direct debit returned unpaid, and the money they took out was credited back into my account. 

I'm raging because I normally pay off my CC myself in advance of the DD date, and now I'm wondering how to proceed. I heard that in this situation the bank just makes a second attempt at the direct debit a few days later. Is this the case or do I need to ring them?

Thanks 
L


----------



## mark1 (8 Feb 2012)

They may re-present it but you could also ring them and they will take the payment over the phone if you have a visa debit or laser card


----------



## flossie (8 Feb 2012)

Don't forget to take any costs incurred to your employer, who should reimburse any unpaid DD fees etc. It was their mistake.....


----------



## beffers (9 Feb 2012)

I would most definitely call them up and ask them what is going to happen, not just for this DD but for all future ones. Do not presume that they will try to take the payment a second time. Do not presume that the integrity of all future DD's will be unaffected by what happened this month. 

I had this happen once. Not only did they not try the payment a second time, the entire DD arrangement itself was canceled in the banks system. All it took was one non payment to take place to trigger the entire cancelation of my DD arrangements. So find out if you need to make this once off payment to get things back on track AND if you need to re establish your DD arrangement too. I am not saying for sure that you will, I am just warning you of the possibility of having to do so. Oftentimes these things are controlled by computers & not real people with common sense and brains.


----------



## lenovoguy (11 Feb 2012)

Hi everybody

Thanks for your responses. I rang up the bank and the girl just told me to make a manual payment against the card, which I did immediately. Here we are now on Saturday, and the failed payment hasn't been debited back onto my credit card. 

The balance on the CC still appears as though the payment was successful, which makes me worry that they are going to re-present the direct debit payment even though I already made a manual payment. How long does it take for the failed payment to show up on the CC?

Thanks


----------

